# USB Stick vs AUTORUN.inf



## kenyinhell (8. November 2004)

Hallo!

 Ich habe eine Autorun.inf auf übliche Weise im Editor erstellt:


```
[autorun]
 OPEN=test.exe
```
 
 Jedoch öffnet sich dann der Explorer des USB-Sticks. Ich möchte jedoch dass er die .exe ausführt. Hab's auch schon mit SHELL, SHELLEXECUTE usw. versucht, aber da passiert meist gar nichts. Kennt ihr eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Tippender Toni (14. November 2004)

Ich empfehle folgendes:
Lade Dir das Programm USB-Secure 2.0 z.B. von ZDNet 
(erster Link bei google mit dem Suchwort USB-Secure)

Dieses Programm nun installieren und die Autorunfunktion aktivieren.
Das Programm installiert nun die Datei _usbrun.exe_ in c:\windows\system32
und schreibt einen Registryeintrag was das Programm nach dem Booten startet.

Du kannst Dir nun das Programm und den Registryeintrag auf Deinen USB-Stick
kopieren und mit einer kleinen Batchdatei auf jedem Rechner installieren.

[USB-Autorun.bat]
copy usbrun.exe c:\windows\system32\
USB-Autorun.reg
exit

Nun das System Booten und alles ist gut!

Hoffe, das es auch Dich glücklich macht.


----------



## Tippender Toni (14. November 2004)

Hier noch schnell der Inhalt der USB-Autorun.reg:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"USBAutorun"="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\usbrun.exe"


----------

